# ATO vs Rest of the Government Departments



## warrior101 (Nov 12, 2018)

ATO wants our income as Taxi
But none of the other Government Departments want to provide the same benefits as Taxis, why?
If we are paying Tax as Taxi then we should get all the same benefits as Taxi, Comments??

We get fines if we stop in no stopping areas
Taxis can stop on the main road and pick-up PAX + many more


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

warrior101 said:


> ATO wants our income as Taxi
> But none of the other Government Departments want to provide the same benefits as Taxis, why?
> If we are paying Tax as Taxi then we should get all the same benefits as Taxi, Comments??
> 
> ...


Buy a taxi plate?


----------

